# iPod 20 Go vs iPod mini (prix, poids, fragilité)



## CUT HERE (10 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tt le monde,

voila je connais et les mac et la qualité du matériel (en terme de perfs par contre, un pc est plus puissant et moins cher , c pas le débat) de par ma formation en multimédia.

Cela fait qqe tps que l'ipod me tente, mais après voir lu pas mal de post, je reste encore indécis dans mon choix de par la (relative) faible différence de prix entre le g4 20 Go et le mini (349 pr le premier et 279 pr le second), étant donné la différence de capacité.

En fait, cet ipod (mini ou pas), me servira BCP, dans le train, pour faire du sport (courir). Deja je voulais savoir si il n'y avait pas sauts en courant avec ? Comme c'est un disque et non une mémoire flash, la tete de lecture (ou je me goure sur la technologie peut etre) est plus sensible aux chocs, non ?

Y a t il des personnes qui ont testé en courant le mini et le normal ? Après il y a le poids aussi, courir avec 150 g au lieu de 100 je sais pas si ça joue bcp.

J'aimerais avoir des avis pr me conseiller svp ? La différence de prix influançant pas mal ma réflexion.


PS : tjrs étudiant, il existe des réductions non ? mais seulement si j'achete sur le site en ligne, ou chez un revendeur agré, cela peut marcher aussi ? Vaut -il mieux attendre noel, ou on peut acheter en ce moment en terme de prix?


Merci pr vos conseils


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2004)

CUT HERE a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tt le monde,
> 
> voila je connais et les mac et la qualité du matériel (en terme de perfs par contre, un pc est plus puissant et moins cher , c pas le débat) de par ma formation en multimédia.


Non, ça n'est pas le débat... 



			
				CUT HERE a dit:
			
		

> En fait, cet ipod (mini ou pas), me servira BCP, dans le train, pour faire du sport (courir). Deja je voulais savoir si il n'y avait pas sauts en courant avec ? Comme c'est un disque et non une mémoire flash, la tete de lecture (ou je me goure sur la technologie peut etre) est plus sensible aux chocs, non ?


Aucun soucis à avoir autant l'iPod que l'iPod mini sont prévus pour le jogging. 



			
				CUT HERE a dit:
			
		

> Y a t il des personnes qui ont testé en courant le mini et le normal ? Après il y a le poids aussi, courir avec 150 g au lieu de 100 je sais pas si ça joue bcp.
> J'aimerais avoir des avis pr me conseiller svp ? La différence de prix influançant pas mal ma réflexion.


Oui, Foguenne pourra te renseigner. 



			
				CUT HERE a dit:
			
		

> PS : tjrs étudiant, il existe des réductions non ? mais seulement si j'achete sur le site en ligne, ou chez un revendeur agré, cela peut marcher aussi ? Vaut -il mieux attendre noel, ou on peut acheter en ce moment en terme de prix?


Les prix se valent un peu partout. Tu peux néanmoins tomber sur des offres temporaires. Cette news peut également t'intéresser.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Septembre 2004)

Pour faire du sport, l'iPodMini est vraiment génial.
Je possède un iPod 15 Go que j'utilisais pour allez courir mais depuis que ma compagne à son iPod Mini, je n'utilise que celui-ci quand je vais courir.
Il est plus léger et avec le brassard vendu en option, c'est vraiment idéale. 
L'iPod est très bien soutenu, il ne saute jamais (l'iPod 15Go ne m'a jamais posé de problème non plus) la molette est accessible mais on ne "l'accroche" pas malencontreusement, 4 Go suffise dans la majorité des cas.
Pour le train, les deux sont bien mais pour le sport le mini est top.   
Je vais courir d'une à trois fois par semaine, je mets un sachet en plastique autour quand il pleut. 
(souvent, là je prend mon 15Go pour ne pas me fâcher avec ma compagne.  )

Voci une photo avec le brassard, je le mets de l'autre côté.


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2004)

le choix est plutot simple.

si tu veux un ipod essentielement pour ecouter de la musique et remplacer un clef usb, prend un mini.
par contre, si tu veux ecouter de la musique, mais aussi emporter tout un tas de documents (parfois volumineux) avec toi, prend un maxi 

pour courir, je pense que le microdrive du mini sera moins indisposé par les vibrations.


----------



## maousse (10 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voci une photo avec le brassard, je le mets de l'autre côté.


forcément, le brassard est déjà limite pour le bras gauche, alors pour le bras droit, pas possible !


----------



## booly (10 Septembre 2004)

En fait, je me posais la même question et je crois qu'on est pas les seuls à se la poser.... j'ai aussi attendu quelques temps et lu de nombreuses discussions dans les forum et je me suis laissé tenté par le mini.... 
En fait, ça dépends de ce que tu veux faire, mais 4Gb pour un lecteur c'est beaucoup car cela me donne quasi 3 jours de musique non-stop... (bon, en AAC... et si tu veux la qualité Loseless, ça change...)
Si tu as plus d'espace, certe tu as plus de choix dans la sélection de tes morceaux, mais c'est relatif car de toute manière il faut un moment pour tout écouter et avec ces environ 70 heures de zique, tu as amplement le temps de te connecter sur ton ordi et de changer ta liste de lecture... et tu dois de toute manière le recharger....
Bon, si c'est aussi pour un transport de document, l'iPod 20 ou 40 Gb est intéressant, mais il est plus grand... et bien qu'il semble que la taille ne soit pas importante, dans ce cas 1 cm ça change quand même pas mal la donne... 
Question back-up, c'est ce que je visais en partie lorsque je lorgnais sur le 40Gb et finalement j'ai opté pour la solution disque dur externe de 120 Gb que tu trouves pour pas trop cher et qui a nettement plus d'espace... en plus, tu risque moins de te faire voler et, avec un port firewire 800,  c'est plus rapide.... En fait, avoir un disque dur externe de 120 Gb et un iPod mini reviens quasi au même prix qu'un iPod de 40Gb
Sinon, question jogging, avec 25 minutes de protection contre les sauts, tu peux y aller tranquille (d'après Apple) et je ne sais pas comment ça marche, mais je pense qu'il dois y avoir une mémoire tampon
Un point qui peut faire hésiter c'est la durée de la batterie qui est de 8h pour le mini et 12h pour l'iPod 4G....
Question prix, oui, les prix étudiants sont normalement appliqués chez les revendeurs (bon, je ne pense pas les grande surfaces...)
Bonne chance et welcome dans le monde Apple, ça te fera aussi repenser autrement par rapport aux ordis... y'a pas que les Mhz qui comptent


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les prix se valent un peu partout. Tu peux néanmoins tomber sur des offres temporaires. Cette news peut également t'intéresser.



Hello,

Si je ne m'abuse, en tous cas en Suisse, les prix étudiants chez les revendeurs ne sont valables que sur les ordinateurs. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que quand on a voulu acheter une borne (avec mon petit Squal), on n'a pas pu avoir un rabais...  

A +


----------



## CUT HERE (10 Septembre 2004)

Oki ça me donne plus d'infos (pr le sport).

Le  truc aussi c'est la fameuse batterie, sur le mini si elle est morte, c tout l'ipod qu'il faut changer, avec l'ipod normal on peut bidouiller...
Je vais demain chez un revendeur agréé apple, mais je suis même pas sur qu'il ait des ipod, je crois qu'il a juste les g5, ibook and co. je vais voir

Après il y a la différence de prix, 80 euros pr une différence de 50g et 16Go, je me tenterai vers le 20Go. 

Et quant à la communauté MAC, objectivement toutt le monde ne peut pas y entrer d'un point de vue financier ! 

Evidemment qu'entre un windaube et un OS X, IL N'Y A PAS PHOTO ! Et même en terme de qualité du matériel. Mais là où apple aurait cramé la concurrence, c'est sortir un ipod mini avec un disque dur plus petit alors pour avoir un prix inférieur a 200 euros. Comme beaucoup je ne trouve pas que la différence de prix entre le G4 20Go et le mini se justifie à ce point. On a le premier qui a un bon rapport qualité prix, mais le second ...

J'espère avoir d'autres avis, c toujours interessant pour se décider


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Septembre 2004)

CUT HERE a dit:
			
		

> Oki ça me donne plus d'infos (pr le sport).
> 
> Le tit truc oci c la fameuse batterie, sur le mini si elle est morte, c tt l'ipod kil fo changer, ac l'ipod normal on peut bidouiller. Jvé demain chez un revendeur agréé apple, mais je suis meme pas sur kil é des ipod, je crois kil a juste les g5, ibook and co. jvé voir
> 
> ...



Euh... tu pourrais juste écrire en français... ce serait plus facile (et plus rapide) à lire...

Merci!


----------



## pixelemon (10 Septembre 2004)

Il serait plaisant de te voir t'exprimer de façon quelque peu plus mature, jeune spartiate 
le SMS style c'est out.

(wa je m'enflamme, 100 posts et je me la joue moralisateur )


----------



## pixelemon (10 Septembre 2004)

je possède un ipod 3G (bien plus design que le 4G à mon sens), et je suis satisfait en tous points, autonomie et surtout capacité et robustesse, en effet je ne suis pas du genre tendre avec mon materiel et là je peux affirmer que l'ipod est solide.

les 20go m'ont servi plus d'une fois, j'aurais rencontré des difficultés avec un mini, mais j'ai souvent besoin de bouger mon dossier "sites" qui pèse à lui seul 4Go, ma musique en ne selectionnant que mes favoris (des lives et mixs de teknival) pèse 3 petits Go, 

le mini de mon pote fait à mon gout beaucoup plus "cheap" et fragile, mais les gouts et les couleurs...

rationalise à fond et fais ton choix en fonction de ton utilisation, la promo actuelle (le 3G 20GO à 249euros) est tentante


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

le 3G 20go a 249 ???? ou ca ????


----------



## CUT HERE (10 Septembre 2004)

Désolé pour le style sms, mauvaise habitude que j'ai prise. C'est corrigé


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2004)

CUT HERE a dit:
			
		

> Le  truc aussi c'est la fameuse batterie, sur le mini si elle est morte, c tout l'ipod qu'il faut changer, avec l'ipod normal on peut bidouiller...





http://www.ipodbattery.com/


----------



## CUT HERE (10 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> http://www.ipodbattery.com/


Bon a savoir. J'ai rien vu encore sur internet pour remplacer une batterie d'un ipod mini, c'était pour ça.


----------



## pixelemon (10 Septembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> le 3G 20go a 249 ???? ou ca ????



oups désolé, c'est 289E :rose: et c'est ici 

 :love:


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2004)

CUT HERE a dit:
			
		

> Le  truc aussi c'est la fameuse batterie, sur le mini si elle est morte, c tout l'ipod qu'il faut changer, avec l'ipod normal on peut bidouiller...





http://www.ipodbattery.com/


----------



## CUT HERE (11 Septembre 2004)

Et bien j'ai choisi ce matin, j'ai pris un ipod 20 Go, quand j'ai eu les 2 en mains, comme je pensais la différence de prix m'a conforté dans le choix du 20 Go, si on peut se payer les 2 tant mieux surtout pour courrir le mini est le top. 
Mais la capacité entre les 2 il n'y a pa photo. Après les gouts et les couleurs...

Enfin c'est fait.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2004)

CUT HERE a dit:
			
		

> Et bien j'ai choisi ce matin, j'ai pris un ipod 20 Go, quand j'ai eu les 2 en mains, comme je pensais la différence de prix m'a conforté dans le choix du 20 Go, si on peut se payer les 2 tant mieux surtout pour courrir le mini est le top.
> Mais la capacité entre les 2 il n'y a pa photo. Après les gouts et les couleurs...
> 
> Enfin c'est fait.



Bravo pour ce choix...  Tu ne le regretteras pas.  Et n'hésites pas à revenir poser des questions, nous sommes là pour ça.


----------

